# Fare il gioco



## Mago-Merlino

In italiano quando qualcuno a propria insaputa segue il nostro piano premeditato che lo porterà alla sconfitta usiamo la frase :
"ha fatto il mio gioco"

Esiste un modo di dire simile in inglese?
O addirittura si traduce semplicemente ed ha lo stesso significato?


----------



## raffavita

Forse "he played my game"?
Ciao.


----------



## LGGirl

If I'm not mistaken, there's a phrase in English that goes "He played right into my hand" meaning exactly "ha fatto il mio gioco".  Not sure of the origin but my guess would be a game of cards.  I'll wait for other responses.


----------



## raffavita

I recall a line from a very famous song:
"Give the word, I'll play your game, as though it's how it oughta be."

Raffa


----------



## tee_luna

LGGirl said:


> If I'm not mistaken, there's a phrase in English that goes "He played right into my hand" meaning exactly "ha fatto il mio gioco". Not sure of the origin but my guess would be a game of cards. I'll wait for other responses.


 
Is the meaning similar to "he ate right out of my hand"?


----------



## LGGirl

tee_luna said:


> Is the meaning similar to "he ate right out of my hand"?


 
No, not at all. "He ate right out of my hand" means he was completely willing to do what you wanted". "Played right into my hand" is more like you set up the game (the bluff) and he fell for it.


----------



## GavinW

LGGirl said:


> No, not at all. "He ate right out of my hand" means he was completely willing to do what you wanted". "Played right into my hand" is more like you set up the game (the bluff) and he fell for it.


 
Right. Exactly. But I've only ever seen the plural form "to play into somebody's hands". Can some AE speaker confirm they prefer "hand"? If so, there's a BE/AE split.

As for the appropriateness of the idiom as a translation of the Italian expression, I can envision cases in which it wouldn't be spot on. As already stated, if somebody "fa il mio gioco", he/she does something to my advantage without necessarily coming off the worse as a result. By contrast, if you play into my hands, you become my victim, in some sense, in other words it is to your specific disadvantage.

In sintesi:
tu fai il mio gioco: you stay the same (tendenzialmente); I win
you play into my hands: you lose; I win

Please correct me if I'm wrong on my understanding of the Italian phrase. ;-)


----------



## LGGirl

Could "fare il mio gioco" be "play by my rules"?  Che ne dici GavinW?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

GavinW said:


> In sintesi:
> tu fai il mio gioco: you stay the same (tendenzialmente); I win
> you play into my hands: you lose; I win
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong on my understanding of the Italian phrase. ;-)



If someone unconsciously "fa il mio gioco", it means I've been able to let's say deceive them and have them do what I wanted to, without even realising they are doing it to my only advantage.


----------



## LGGirl

OK, so "played into my hands" as GavinW proposed, is the best fit.  Right?


----------



## GavinW

Paulfromitaly said:


> If someone unconsciously "fa il mio gioco", it means I've been able to let's say deceive them and have them do what I wanted to, without even realising they are doing it to my only advantage.


 
(I believe you mean "only (or "solely") to my advantage" =r "to my sole advantage".)

Right. Thanks for confirming my understanding, Paul. So there is indeed a problem with the suggested translation. Unfortunately, as there aren't many obvious alternatives. "He's doing my work for me", "He's acting in my interests" -- but these are banal, unconvincing and weak. Any other ideas?

"Play by my rules" -- No, that's a different meaning ("seguire le mie regole", more or less). Sorry.


----------



## Mago-Merlino

"To play into my hands" seems to be the most near one.
Any other ideas?

Questa frase è usata spesso nei film quando qualcuno finisce in una brutta situazione (viene sconfitto o può anche essere vittima di uno scherzo) credendo di fare la cosa giusta e invece segue il piano dell'avversario.
Mi domando quale sia la versione inglese prima della traduzione di questi film, avremmo la risposta già pronta


----------



## girlfromengland

To me 'he played into my hands' sounds good, in the sense that the person is doing exactly what their enemy (avversario?) wants them to, ie. being manipulated by him. 
Other suggestions: 
'he played along nicely' (suggesting that he didn't know he was playing at all)
'he did exactly what I intended him to do'
'he walked right into it' (meaning the trap, if there is one)
'he followed my lead blindly'

Of course it depends on the exact context and how it all happens.


----------



## Mago-Merlino

Ora arriva il domandone finale (visto che non sono tanto bravo con la grammatica).
Quindi se voglio scrivere negli ending credits di un video (di un videogame) che ho fatto : 

"grazie a Pinco Pallino per aver giocato Abbadon (un eroe del gioco) facendo il mio gioco"

devo scrivere :

"Thx to Pinco Pallino for having played, playing into my hands" ?

Vorrei cambiare il primo played con qualche altro verbo, per evitare la ripetizione.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Memimao

Thanx to Pinco Pallino for having played (unknowingly) on my side.


----------



## Mago-Merlino

Mmm... lui era contro di me, ha solo "fatto il mio gioco".
Se scrivo "on my side", sembra come se fosse stato mio alleato...


----------



## Mago-Merlino

Alla fine ho deciso di scrivere "he played my game" con le virgolette.
Siccome il video si rivolge ad un pubblico internazionale, mi sembra più facile per qualcuno che non è di madrelingua inglese capire il senso della frase in questo modo.
Voi che dite?


----------



## Ramblings

Good morning to everyone. What I thought of the minute I read this expression was the bad guy that had finally succeeded in tricking the adversary, thinking to himself : "Good, he completely FELL FOR IT"
Hope it helps!!


----------



## Mago-Merlino

Bene, io ironicamente devo scrivere negli ending credits di un video :
"grazie a Pinco per aver fatto il mio gioco"

Quindi qual'è la versione finale secondo voi?

"Thx Tizio who played right into my hand/hands"

"Thx Caio who played my game"

"Thx Sempronio who fell for it"

???


----------



## tee_luna

Ramblings said:


> Good morning to everyone. What I thought of the minute I read this expression was the bad guy that had finally succeeded in tricking the adversary, thinking to himself : "Good, he completely FELL FOR IT"
> Hope it helps!!


----------



## girlfromengland

Vuoi dire che devi usare la stessa phrasa 3/4 volte... Pinco, Tizio, Caio e Sempronio... questi sono carattere???? Se la stessa expressione è usata in italiano, secondo me sarebbe meglio usare la repetizione in inglese.

I like 'played along nicely' or 'played right into my hands'.

Se vuoi dire 'grazie a loro che hanno fatto il mio gioco' puoi anche usare 'thankfully' ... 'thankfully they all played right into my hands'.

Spero che io abbia capito bene...


----------



## Ramblings

In che senso Pinto "ha fatto il gioco"??Chi e Pinto???Sarebbe molto utile il background qui.Secondo me, comunque, se la frase si dice in modo ironico e non SARCASTICO,cioe in un modo piu o meno spiritoso, la traduzione ideale e:
" Many thanks to Pinto, for playing my game/having played my game"


----------



## Mago-Merlino

No chiedevo quale delle tre frasi fosse più giusta.
Pinco-Tizo-Caio-Sempronio si usano in italiano per dire un nome come un altro tipo "John Do".

Il background è difficile da spiegare perkè *perché* è una scena di un videogioco.
Ma se proprio ci tenete... l'avete chiesto voi eh?
Allora, ci sono due eroi ognuno dei quali ha delle mosse speciali.
Il primo (io) evito lo scontro cercando di fare soldi uccidendo più unità possibili dell'avversario.
Normalmente lui sarebbe dovuto venire a combattere verso di me per uccidermi, essendo più forte ad energia completa, ma decide anche lui di fermarsi a combattere i miei soldati per far soldi.
Quando si scende sotto unc erto livello di energia il mio eroe haun colpo che uccide direttamente.
Quando mi accorgo di poterlo fare torno indietro verso di lui a sua insaputa (perkè credeva continuassi a colpire le sue unità) e lo faccio secco.

Beh, raccontata così fa un po schifo, ma vedendo le sequenze del video è molto divertente, soprattutto per chi conosce il gioco.
Anche perchè ho messo dei dialochi tipo fumetto e mi sono inventato una storia.

L'avete voluto voi il backgound eh?


----------



## Ramblings

"Pinco-Tizo-Caio-Sempronio si usano in italiano per dire un nome come un altro tipo "John Do".  Non ne ho capito il significato...Comunque...la trama sembra abbastanza divertente...
Tu, allora sei il "bad guy" e ridi diabolicamente mentre dici "Thank you Pinto for falling for it/for falling into my trap..."  Adattarlo (adjust it) secondo il tuo giudizio......Spero di averti aiutato un po'!!!!!!


P.S Correggimi per favoreeee!!!!!


----------



## Karl!!!!

Mago-Merlino said:


> "Grazie a Pinco Pallino per aver giocato Abbadon (un eroe del gioco) facendo il mio gioco"


 
Io credo che, dato che non abbiamo il doppio senso della frase 'fare il mio gioco' in inglese, il modo migliore di dirlo sia:

Thanks to Pinco Pallino for playing Abbadon exactly as I wanted him to be played.

O forse

Thanks to Pinco Pallino for playing the game by my rules.

In veritá non so il modo migliore di dirlo!


----------



## girlfromengland

'Thanks for falling for it Pinto! mwahahaha' immaggino....


----------



## Mago-Merlino

Se potessi postare il pezzo di video in questione capireste meglio e potreste correggermi !
In ogni caso lo devo scrivere negli ending credits perchè durante la storia è sottinteso (si vede come va a finire).

Quindi non devo usare la forma in "ing".

Sembra che la frase più giusta al momento sia :
thanks to Tizio who "played my game".
oppure
thanks to Sempronio who "fell for it"

Le virgolette dovrebbero servire per enfatizzare la frase ironica no?


----------



## Karl!!!!

Mago-Merlino said:


> Se potessi postare il pezzo di video in questione capireste meglio e potreste corrggermi !
> In ogni caso lo devo scrivere negli ending credits perchè durante la storia è sottinteso (si vede come va a finire).
> 
> Quindi non devo usare la forma in "ing".
> 
> Sembra che la frase più giusta al momento sia :
> thanks to Tizio who "played my game".
> oppure
> thanks Sempronio who "fell for it"
> 
> Le virgolette dovrebbero servire per enfatizzare la frase ironica no?


 
Sí, verrebe capito penso. Preferisco il primo.


----------



## kittykate

Ramblings said:


> "Pinco-Tizo-Caio-Sempronio si usano in italiano per dire un nome come un altro tipo "John Do". Non ne ho capito il significato...Comunque...la trama sembra abbastanza divertente...
> Tu, allora sei il "bad guy" e ridi diabolicamente mentre dici "Thank you Pinto for falling for it/for falling into my trap..." Adattarlo (adjust it) secondo il tuo giudizio......Spero di averti aiutato un po'!!!!!!
> 
> 
> P.S Correggimi per favoreeee!!!!!


 

Pinco Pallino, Tizio, Caio, Sempronio are fictitious names you use to refer to nobody in particular. Also, you use them when you don't want to say the person's name. 
I don't know if they're the same as a John Doe - who should be like an unidentified corpse at the morgue? Somebody you can't identifiy, that is.

I like "falling for it" very much 

caterina


----------



## girlfromengland

You can use the form ing because in this case it is not the same as the gerundio in Italian... thanks for falling for it would be fine I think. We use -ing a lot in English. 
i.e: Pinco: 'thanks'
Tizio: 'what for?'
Pinco: 'for falling for it'
It might seem strange in Italian but honestly it sounds fine in English. Does anyone else agree?

If you really want to use the "quotation marks" to emphasise irony you could put 'Thanks Pinco, for "falling for it" '.


----------



## Ramblings

Than*ks* Caterinaaaa!!!!!
An alternative that would sound nice in the credits and would sound kind of....creepy but in an amusing way, would be:

                    To Pinto ....                                                               (and the creepy part now is that you address to him in 1st person singular)

           ...thanks for playing my game/falling for it/falling into my trap



Good luck to you!!!Let us know how it went!


----------



## Mago-Merlino

Il fatto è che negli ending credits scrivere :
"thanks to Tizio who picked Abbadon (nome dell'eroe) and "falling for it"".

Quel "falling for it" non si riferisce a nulla nella frase.
Mentre scrivendo "played my game" o "played right into my hands" la situazione sembra meglio delineata.
Lo so che vi sto rompendo, ma voi che ne pensate?

P.S.
Girlfromengland ho capito se ho capito bene il fatto della forma in ing qui ho fatto bene? :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=3104979#post3104979


----------



## kittykate

Mago-Merlino said:


> Il fatto è che negli ending credits scrivere :
> "thanks to Tizio who picked Abbadon (nome dell'eroe) and "falling for it"".
> 
> Quel "falling for it" non si riferisce a nulla nella frase.
> Mentre scrivendo "played my game" o "played right into my hands" la situazione sembra meglio delineata.
> Lo so che vi sto rompendo, ma voi che ne pensate?


 
Se quella è la frase completa, hai proprio ragione! But wait for natives 

caterina


----------



## girlfromengland

*O*k, basically, this is what I think is best.

'Thanks to Tizio for picking Abbandon and falling for it/playing right into my hands."

Fai quello che vuoi ma sul serio secondo me (sono inglese...) è meglio usare la forma -ing. Hai raggione che non puoi scrivere così _"thanks to Tizio who picked Abbadon (nome dell'eroe) and "falling for it""._ perché così 'falling for it' non ha senso. Se invece metti le due con -ing va meglio. 

Non ho capito il link... 

*S*pero che ti piace!


----------



## Mago-Merlino

Ho deciso per :
thanks to Tizio for (devo mettere il for con l'ing vero?) picking Abbadon and "playing right into my hands" con le virgolette.

La frase in italiano è :
grazie a Tizio per aver scelto Abbadon e aver fatto il mio gioco.

Dove finisce il tempo composto col l'avere?
Si può usare solo la forma in ing e voler dire la stessa cosa?
Giusto un dubbio di grammatica.

P.S.GirlfromEngland per il link :
alla fine di quel topic chiedo quale delle due forme va meglio e c'è anche quella con ing.


----------



## girlfromengland

*S*ounds good! 
*S*ì devi mettere 'for' con -ing in questo caso, non so se c'è una regola specifica, la lingua inglese è così difficile spiegare! Il tempo sarebbe (credo) esattamente come il perfetto ma è una situazione un po' strano... non so spiegare mi dispiace.


----------



## Karl!!!!

Mago-Merlino said:


> Ho deciso per :
> thanks to Tizio for (devo mettere il for con l'ing vero?) picking Abbadon and "playing right into my hands" con le virgolette. Se usassi questa frase verrebe capito anche senza le virgolette
> 
> La frase in italiano è :
> grazie a Tizio per aver scelto Abbadon e aver fatto il mio gioco.
> 
> Dove finisce il tempo composto col l'avere?
> Si può usare solo la forma in ing e voler dire la stessa cosa? No capisco le domande
> Giusto un dubbio di grammatica.
> 
> P.S.GirlfromEngland per il link :
> alla fine di quel topic chiedo quale delle due forme va meglio e c'è anche quella con ing.


----------



## Mago-Merlino

*G*razie a Tizio per aver scelto Abbadon e aver fatto il mio gioco.

Dove finisce il tempo composto col l'avere?
Si può usare solo la forma in ing e voler dire la stessa cosa? No capisco le domande

La domanda è questa : in italiano usiamo un tempo composo al passato "aver scelto".
Voi usate chosed oppure la forma in ing, il verbo ausiliare non compare.


----------



## tee_luna

Ramblings said:


> "Pinco-Tizo-Caio-Sempronio si usano in italiano per dire un nome come un altro tipo "John Doe". Non ne ho capito il significato...Comunque...la trama sembra abbastanza divertente...
> Tu, allora sei il "bad guy" e ridi diabolicamente mentre dici "Thank you Pinto for falling for it/for falling into my trap..." Adattarlo (adjust it) secondo il tuo giudizio......Spero di averti aiutato un po'!!!!!!
> 
> 
> P.S Correggimi per favoreeee!!!!!


----------

